# 2005 Murano's Smart Key won't work in cold weather?



## tonalynn (Feb 12, 2014)

It seems that whenever the temperature dips below around 65 degrees, the keyless entry system on my Murano won't work until either the car has been driven for awhile, or it sits in the direct sunlight. On especially cold days, even that doesn't help. What happens when it gets cold outside or in my garage:

1. The intellekey key fob's buttons to lock, unlock or trigger the car's alarm will not work.

2. I cannot start the car by turning the keyless ignition. I must use a key.

3. The button on the driver's door (outside) to lock/unlock/set alarm will not work. In order to lock the car, I either need to use the button on the inside of the door or the key, and neither one trigger the alarm.

I recently had all the fuses checked and they're all functioning properly. This happens every winter, and I never have this problem when the weather is warm.

Any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You may want to check the battery in the fob; at nine years old, it could be getting weak.


----------



## tonalynn (Feb 12, 2014)

The battery in the key fob has been replaced at least 3 times since I got the car. The current battery is less than a year old. 

Even if it was the battery, would it effect the driver's door button not working? And the keyless start?

If it's not the battery, any other suggestions?


----------

